# Has anyone here gotten a partial suit from MixedCandy?



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm hoping to get a partial from them in the future, and I was wondering if anyone here has gotten one(partial or full) from them? If so, how much did you spend? What do you like and dislike about the suit? Would you suggest them to a friend? 

If you've never heard of them, what do you think of their suits? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mixedcandy/2498736982/sizes/o/in/set-72157605095717706/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mixedcandy/2500017494/sizes/o/in/set-72157605105148066/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mixedcandy/2498905781/sizes/o/in/set72157605103143328/

I figured this question would go here even though it's not about making a suit. 
Please tell if it needs to be somewhere else.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

If you're buying from Mixed Candy, you might as well get a full suit, because they're so beautiful.
I don't know about the costs, though, sorry.


----------



## Aden (Jun 13, 2010)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitreviews/tag/mixed candy


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> If you're buying from Mixed Candy, you might as well get a full suit, because they're so beautiful.
> I don't know about the costs, though, sorry.


 
I would love love love a full one, but I could never wear it. I get really hot on a day to day basis, let alone wearing a full costume. I'm just unlucky that way.  In general I've heard that partials are a lot cooler to wear in terms of body temperature.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I would love love love a full one, but I could never wear it. I get really hot on a day to day basis, let alone wearing a full costume. I'm just unlucky that way.  In general I've heard that partials are a lot cooler to wear in terms of body temperature.


 
Yeah, only my head gets overheated, but you have to fuss about getting clothes that look right with the character and are big enough to not look silly with the big animal head.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah. I figure it's worth the effort. ^^

I sent in an application for a quote about a week ago. I'm just worried they won't get back to me because they miss it or something. I just really need a ball park price range so I can put away a good chunk of money for it.


----------



## Flarveon (Jun 14, 2010)

I was quoted $2250 for a basic, 3 tone border collie fullsuit, $1150 for a partial of my personal character (a bit more complex).  Too expensive for me, but lovely work


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 14, 2010)

they were actually really rude to me and wouldn't work with me at all (and no, i was not being rude either). they never even gave me a price quote. meh, oh well. they have great suits and im sure well worth the money.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 14, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> they were actually really rude to me and wouldn't work with me at all (and no, i was not being rude either). they never even gave me a price quote. meh, oh well. they have great suits and im sure well worth the money.



Daw, I read something about her on A_B a while back, but hopefully it was a one time thing for both you and the person who posted there. She seems really nice, I hope the both of you don't have issues in the future >: Every one has their good and bad days. 


And while we're posting links to places: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitlounge/679894.html It's not a review like the first one, but it has a lot of information onit for you c: I've never had contact with them personally, because I don't plan to buy a suit from them at all.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 14, 2010)

It just seems so... pricey.

I mean Geeze, I only make suits for 400 a pop. And i dirt cheap or something?


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I mean Geeze, I only make suits for 400 a pop. And i dirt cheap or something?


 
Extremely


----------



## Conker (Jun 14, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It just seems so... pricey.
> 
> I mean Geeze, I only make suits for 400 a pop. And i dirt cheap or something?


 You are the $2 whore of the fursuit community :V


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 14, 2010)

Flarveon said:


> I was quoted $2250 for a basic, 3 tone border collie fullsuit, $1150 for a partial of my personal character (a bit more complex).  Too expensive for me, but lovely work



That $1000 range is about what I'm willing to spend, considering I have a good amount of extra money. Hopefully I can just get everything but the tail because I'm getting one from Bir already, and I don't need another one. Maybe that'll lower the cost a tiny bit. I figure they'd be into it because it's less work. haha 
I'd rather pay more money for a very good professional suit than a less expensive not as professional one and have it last for a really long time. No offense to all those freelance people though! Love them. I wish I could do that kind of thing.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 14, 2010)

Im having one commisioned. Costing me just a bit under $1k.
I would of got one from Mixed candy is was a bit cheaper. over $2k a bit to much for me right now.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 14, 2010)

Conker said:


> You are the $2 whore of the fursuit community :V


 
à²¥_à²¥


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 14, 2010)

I've started requesting quotes from other makers too, to get a good idea of what I'm looking at. 
I hope to hear back from them soon-ish. >w<


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 15, 2010)

Mixed Candy has great work, but way overpriced, IMHO. But lo, if you do it for a living, I suppose you need to charge a bit more to cover all of your own expenses. I just went with B3Mascots over Mixed Candy. Way cheaper and definitely close to, if not better than mixed candy in quality, in regards to overall appearance, more bang for your buck....not to mention, I've heard a lot of negatives on Mixed Candy's customer service, whilst Joecifur (B3mascots.com) goes out of his way to make sure you are happy with the end result. Amazing fursuit maker, but for some reason not as well known, though he has wonderful suits. Mine just came in the mail yesterday morning and I am OH so pleased. Check my gallery and you'll see his wonderful quality.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 15, 2010)

Azurecoyote does partials for $850+ and they look really nice too.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your imput! 
I'll be sure to take a look at all you've suggested.


----------



## milk-bone (Jun 15, 2010)

I was about to recommend Syber too, Dan. They used to go by Azure Coyote Studios, now they go by Made Fur You. Google "Made Fur You" and their site should be the first thing to come up. Love their stuff. Two of my friends have suits by them and I'm saving for one as well.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 15, 2010)

Jesie said:


> It just seems so... pricey.
> 
> I mean Geeze, I only make suits for 400 a pop. And i dirt cheap or something?


 
...Full suits for 400$? <<


----------



## Dan. (Jun 15, 2010)

I was just going by what It said on the Official Fursuit Help Thread, I hope to get one from Syber soon too!


----------



## Jesie (Jun 15, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> ...Full suits for 400$? <<


 
Well, I don't work with fur often and I'm worried that the suits I make aint great quality, so I don't sell them for much.

I don't wish to charge 800 for a suit I made that might fall apart in a year... Not good for business and I don't wish to become another Jesskitt.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got quotes back from MyFurCreation and Don'tHugCacti. 
YAY for good customer service! I sent the request in not even 12 hours ago and they've already gotten back.
Do you guys think $900 is a fair price for a partial? Keep in mind I'm not getting the tail with it. I'm definitely not going with the $1500 option. That's a little too steep for me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Azurecoyote does partials for $850+ and they look really nice too.


 
THIS.

Super pretty stuff, and I've seen some at conventions. They're fantastic.
I'm get my next suit from them. They're very quick with responding to questions and construction time, too apparently.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 15, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I just got quotes back from MyFurCreation and Don'tHugCacti.
> YAY for good customer service! I sent the request in not even 12 hours ago and they've already gotten back.
> Do you guys think $900 is a fair price for a partial? Keep in mind I'm not getting the tail with it. I'm definitely not going with the $1500 option. That's a little too steep for me.



Sounds like a good price to me. I just checked those sites and I think their work looks excellent. The fact that they responded so quickly is a good sign.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> THIS.
> 
> Super pretty stuff, and I've seen some at conventions. They're fantastic.
> I'm get my next suit from them. They're very quick with responding to questions and construction time, too apparently.



I got a quote for $900 from MyFurCreations. Now I'm just waiting to see if AzureCoyote will give me something for less. The one thing I don't like about MyFurCreations is that they don't have the glass 3D eyes I like, while Azure does. Maybe he can give me something for a little bit less with the glass eyes? I hope I get lucky.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 15, 2010)

Rayden said:


> Sounds like a good price to me. I just checked those sites and I think their work looks excellent. The fact that they responded so quickly is a good sign.



Yes. Customer service is important. I already love them for it, even if I don't end up getting one from them.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention
My boyfriend is getting a partial from Midori (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/midori8) for under 1000. Around 800 I believe.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh, forgot to mention
> My boyfriend is getting a partial from Midori (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/midori8) for under 1000. Around 800 I believe.



Ooh, wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 15, 2010)

Miryhis said:


> Daw, I read something about her on A_B a while back, but hopefully it was a one time thing for both you and the person who posted there. She seems really nice, I hope the both of you don't have issues in the future >: Every one has their good and bad days.
> 
> 
> And while we're posting links to places: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitlounge/679894.html It's not a review like the first one, but it has a lot of information onit for you c: I've never had contact with them personally, because I don't plan to buy a suit from them at all.



yeah, I have nothing against them. I wont ever order from then anyway now tha ti know the price  thats WAT too expensive for that quality of work. I mean, they have some pretty cool stuff buuuut...its not THAT awesome lol. i got mine from http://www.furaffinity.net/user/immortalmoonstudios/ (well, shes sending it soon and i cant WAIT) at a super awesome price! $150 for the head and tail. totally awesome IMHO. and she has pics in her gallery of the head she made me along with some other awesome stuff. idk if shes taking commissions or not ATM, but you can always ask


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 15, 2010)

I just found out that my mom is willing to help me make everything! I still want a professional grade head though... so that definitely drops the price by a whole heck of a lot!!! So excited!! 
She pretty much thinks it's the coolest thing. haha 
Glad.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 16, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I just found out that my mom is willing to help me make everything! I still want a professional grade head though... so that definitely drops the price by a whole heck of a lot!!! So excited!!
> She pretty much thinks it's the coolest thing. haha
> Glad.



Sounds cool, hope it all works out.


----------



## Furr (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow coincidently I just finished my fursona fur suit head a day ago which is a ferret. Small world 
Anyways I also opened up for commissions this summer to be completed THIS coming September (not in 3 years ) if your interested I can send you a quote for a head/partial.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrferret/ 

I hope no matter who you commission you get a great fur suit :-D
~Furr~


----------



## Fay V (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm getting my full from scribblefox for just over 1k. He's an awesome gent who has been very kind and professional with me, even suffering through my requesting different lighting on the furs. 
I liked Donthugcacti, but i really wanted a moveable jaw. if it weren't for that small problem I totally would have gone with that. 

I asked for a quote from mixed candy and all I got was a rather stiff reply that quotes would be taken in febuary (it was a few days away)


----------



## milk-bone (Jun 16, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I got a quote for $900 from MyFurCreations. Now I'm just waiting to see if AzureCoyote will give me something for less. The one thing I don't like about MyFurCreations is that they don't have the glass 3D eyes I like, while Azure does. Maybe he can give me something for a little bit less with the glass eyes? I hope I get lucky.


 

Syber's a girl. x)

And I don't personally like the glass eyes but, I suppose it's a matter of taste. I think Made Fur You (ex-Azure Coyote Studios) has better toon eyes.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 17, 2010)

Furr said:


> Wow coincidently I just finished my fursona fur suit head a day ago which is a ferret. Small world
> Anyways I also opened up for commissions this summer to be completed THIS coming September (not in 3 years ) if your interested I can send you a quote for a head/partial.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrferret/
> ...



OMG!!! It's adorable!!!  YES I AM INTERESTED!! haha


----------



## Furr (Jun 17, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> OMG!!! It's adorable!!!  Do you mind if I put this in as a reference for shape? It's just perfect! <3


 
Sure no prob


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 17, 2010)

Furr said:


> Sure no prob


 
I would also liek a quote too. ^^


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 19, 2010)

Ahh! I've nearly finished my feet paws!  They are indoor


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 19, 2010)

Ahh! I've nearly completed my indoor footpaws! I'm also going to make outdoor ones, considering I do want to be able to take them outside. I need both cute and functional. XD 
Next I'll work on the handpaws. Hopefully they won't be too hard with my mother helping me.. I can't sew for shit. 

Waiting on my tail from Bir. It's going to be amazing. >w<


----------



## Dan. (Jun 19, 2010)

Hope you'll be happy with your end result!


----------

